
Cities Seek Deliverance from the E-Commerce Boom - bostik
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2017/04/cities-seek-deliverance-from-the-e-commerce-boom/523671/
======
Network2020
I think the best way that the city will be able to fix the issue is, honestly,
with some type of delivery infrastructure or an increase in taxes on items
that must be delivered.

Ideas -

1\. Tubes that resemble skywalks to deliver packages with self-driving or
remote-controlled carts? This will get the deliveries off the street and as
close as they can get to their final destination. It should ease a good amount
of congestion.

2\. Add a delivery tax to cut-down on online ordering and encourage local
shopping.

3\. Get every local business to list their items online to compete with online
marketplaces. The majority of local businesses still have no online presence
(outside of social media where they seldom post). There is no way for me to
know that the copy shop a few blocks over sells cheaper paper unless I
actually go into the store. They're basically invisible to me. Local
businesses, for some reason, do not feel the need to compete with online
companies until it is too late.

4\. Designate two or three days a week for deliveries in the city. Outside of
those days, block delivery trucks. It may force delivery companies/businesses
to more efficient with their logistics, delivering more to a specific
neighborhood at one time than they would have otherwise.

IDK. I'm sure there are so many other (better) ideas. I wish YC Cities had a
site like Hacker News specifically for posts focused on cities and urban
living.

